# The Origins and creation of Systema Kadochnikova



## MartialHermit8 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello guys, as a systema practitioner I have always wondered how come each style, being Ryabko, Starov, Vasiliev, etc are completely different and seem to have almost nothing in common.

Would like to share a vid expalining the original creation process of the Systema Kadochnikova. 






Its some interesting Info.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 15, 2020)

Is there any video of sparring?


----------



## Syeed Ali (Feb 9, 2021)

I know nothing of Starov; I hadn't heard of him before watching Mykytagnosis.

Kadochnikov was a classic Soviet scientist-type who manufactured a martial art as a piece of engineering; he has diagrams and everything.

Ryabko (and therefore Vasiliev) don't even have names for .. drills, moves, anything.  (unless people started naming things; I've been away).  I remember the "_there are three.. things: form, relaxation, breathing_" but even that was stressed as not actually being a thing (because it's all the same). You probably haven't heard "okay guys we're doing box breathing ascending to six, for four laps, GO GO".

They have two fundamentally different approaches. The one will have well-defined drills and methodology, and the other has demonstrations and practice that rotates through different partners to experience variation.

The one would go extra-slow to show vectors and angles for force, rotation, etc. The other would contact but go just hard enough to be honestly felt but soft enough to not injure (or frighten).

The one is cerebral; it uses the mind and understanding. The other is experiential; it uses instinct and intuition.

Why do they have the "same name" if they're so fundamentally different? They don't, because neither actually has a name; that's why people are attaching the name of a practitioner.

There's (always) more to know, but this is the fundamental difference.

In writing, we recognize two kinds of writer; the architect and the gardener. The one is a planner with dedication and direction, and the other is an explorer, feeler, and dreamer. You can think left-brain and right-brain. Kadochnikov is the left-brain architect, and Ryabko is the right-brain artist.

This is also the source of the "external versus internal" that exists in all martial arts.


[edit] maybe I misremember the "three things" and it was "four things".  It appears to be (or have become) "breathing, relaxation, posture and movement", but.. but again, _this isn't actually a thing_.


----------

